# Need for speed undercover wird nicht aktiviert



## -DFM- (23. November 2008)

hi leute hab heute zum gebi das spiel bekommen wollte es grade mal antesten aber i-wie klappt das nicht  das spiel kann keine verbindung zu EA aufbauen  
sind die sever down oder  wo ist da das problem wisst ihr was bzw könnt ihr mir helfen was ich machen kann will das spiel endlich zoggen


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

Du hättest die Frage auch im Sammelthread stellen können 

Wenn Du das Spiel installiert hast, will es beim ersten Start eine Verbindung zu EA aufnehmen, um es zu aktivieren.

Anscheinend wird der Versuch geblockt, wie siehts mit einer Firewall wie z.B ZoneAlarm oder WebProtect aus?


----------



## -DFM- (23. November 2008)

ja das mir schon klar mit der aktivirung aber das klappt ja nicht und nein ich habe auch keine fire wall oder ähnliches bzw hatte auch schon alles ausgeschaltet   darum wunder es mich ja grade zogge ich den singelplayer durch nen crack aber das ist ja nicht der sinn des ganzen da ich ja online spielen   hoffe also das mir da jemanden was einfällt


----------



## push@max (24. November 2008)

-DFM- schrieb:


> ja das mir schon klar mit der aktivirung aber das klappt ja nicht und nein ich habe auch keine fire wall oder ähnliches bzw hatte auch schon alles ausgeschaltet   darum wunder es mich ja grade zogge ich den singelplayer durch nen crack aber das ist ja nicht der sinn des ganzen da ich ja online spielen   hoffe also das mir da jemanden was einfällt



Also wenns nicht an der FireWall liegt, fällt mir momentan nichts anderes ein, ich glaube nicht, dass die EA Server aufgrund der hohen Anzahl von Aktivierungen überlastet sind 

Aus irgendeinem Grund wird der Internetzugriff vom Spiel geblockt


----------

